# Need some trainer references for Raleigh, NC



## obxterra (Jul 25, 2009)

This is for an acquaintance in Raleigh needing help with a 7 month old, high drive Great Dane. Yes, not a GSD, I'm trying to help but I only know of Schutzhund style trainers.

She is apparently well experienced with the breed and recognizes that her usual training methods aren't adequate for this one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Batzmomm (Nov 8, 2011)

*training center*

There's a great training center in Edisto Island SC. It's called GAK9. I took my male GSD there (actually the one in GA) and had him do a 5 week long boot camp training. They are awesome!!!! Expensive but worth every penny spent. Mention my name. They train all kinds of dogs. They specialize in police k9, bomb detection, trailing, etc but they do all levels of obiedience. Tank got advanced off leash from them. The facility in SC opened not too long ago. Good luck. Let me know if i can be of any more help.


----------



## Batzmomm (Nov 8, 2011)

*training facility*

Sorry, here's the link to the place:
Georgia K9 NTC the best Dog Obedience Training and Service Dog Training specialists. Toll Free: 877-360-6959


----------

